

Because I forgot to set my DVR, I'm a pirate. - lisper
http://rondam.blogspot.com/2012/01/absurdity-of-online-piracy.html

======
TomOfTTB
I think the author is singling out IP-Law when his problem is with our legal
system in general. For better or worse our modern legal system is built around
overly strict limits that are, by design, rarely enforced.

To give an example consider the freeway. Where I live most cars drive 70 to 75
mph without causing a safety risk and I know it's CHP policy to ignore anyone
driving less than 10 miles over the limit. But they could pull over all those
people because the official speed limit is 65 mph. So they've established a
speed limit that's stricter than it needs to be and have encouraged the
breaking of that limit. This allows them to pull over virtually anyone they
want for any cause they feel like.

This is true throughout our legal system. There's actually a recently
published book called "3 Felonies a Day: How The Feds Target the Innocent"
that makes this case quite well. The premise being every American
inadvertently commits 3 felonies a day just by living a normal life.

So while the blog post is right to point out the illogical nature of IP-Law he
should understand it was written that way by design to allow for easier
prosecution.

(prosecution might not be the right word since IP issues are civil but you get
the point)

------
lusr
This is a great example of what deeply bothers me about these sorts of IP
rules. The best description I've read of the mindset of those who support
these rules, but still not a sufficient argument to convince me: "What Colour
are Your Bits?" at <http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/lawpoli/colour/2004061001.php>.

------
dfxm12
The author is simply wrong. You can get episodes for Fox shows on Fox's
website & episodes appear for free on Hulu as well. I've watched other Fox
shows on my cable's "On Demand" feature, so maybe The Simpsons is on that too.
That's three other ways to watch The Simpsons legally.

I agree the letter of the law can be silly & content owners tend to cling to
old business models rather than innovate, but please give credit where credit
is due. Fox & others are making programming available to us via different
methods.

~~~
lisper
(NOTE: I am the author.)

I did try to get the episode from the Fox site. (I watch South Park on line
this way all the time.) It didn't work. I also tried -- successfully -- the
get it from iTunes. It cost me $6 (because I somehow accidentally downloaded
it twice). But then IT WOULDN"T PLAY because my display is a DVI display and
not an HDMI display!

